# Captain Thomas Catlow



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

I believe he was the last British surviving POW from Colditz his autobiography "A Sailor's Survival" is well worth reading if you can get a copy - one on Amazon at the moment for £2,499 !!!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/11075492/Capt-Tommy-Catlow-obituary.html


----------

